# Pavol Brezina - composer



## pavolbrezina (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, I just want to share my website where you can find my latest releases, demos and also some information about my research activities in acoustic field.

www.pavolbrezina.com


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Paul, enjoyed the playfullness of the symphony...  Is there a story behind this piece?

The acoustic research is interesting, a few missing clips (Empire theatre and church in Diakovce). Fascinating to hear historical buildings reverberation.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## pavolbrezina (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you very much for kind words. As for Symphony - this is absolute music so there is not much to say about "behind the scene" or some kind of special story. Only inspirations / Prokofiev, Haydn and so.

As for website, I am moving website so some images must be reorganized. There will be more examples form new researches in Synagogues, really big and surprisingly outstanding sounding spaces. Usable in Altiverb 7 if someone will be interested...


----------

